# On Arrival Visa For Qatar



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I need an urgent information on on-arrival visa for Qatar. Actually in my previous job i had a designation of Sales Representative which falls in their 188 on arrival job category but my new job has a Marketing Specialist category that i cannot see in the list but Marketing Executive, Marketing Manager and Marketing Representative are listed there, any idea if i go to the airport to get this on arrival visa, i will get it or they exactly need the same designation that posted in the list. Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Did you need to provide an attested degree when you got your latest visa?
In general - visa categories that need an attested degree can get visa on arrival in Qatar and visa categories that don't need a degree can't (unless you have a passport from certain countries).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Did you need to provide an attested degree when you got your latest visa?
> In general - visa categories that need an attested degree can get visa on arrival in Qatar and visa categories that don't need a degree can't (unless you have a passport from certain countries).
> Cheers
> Steve


In my previous job, i have never shown any degree, just due to my job designation, i could easily get an on arrival visa but now the designation has changed and it doesn't particularly have the same name but same job description, i m not sure i will get the visa or not.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

KhalidAbuDhabi said:


> In my previous job, i have never shown any degree, just due to my job designation, i could easily get an on arrival visa but now the designation has changed and it doesn't particularly have the same name but same job description, i m not sure i will get the visa or not.


I doubt it.

Have you tried calling Qatar airways?
They know the rules - as they won't let you board the plane without a valid visa or visa on arrival passport/visa designation.


----------

